# Apple TV ou pas ?



## Nicosun (4 Mai 2009)

Bon voilà, j'ai cette petite envie d'une Apple TV mais j'ai une questions 

Déjà mon installation.

Un routeur Wifi qui distribue internet.
Donc mon iMac se connecte à internet par airport.

Ma collection de DVD peut être lu sur l'Apple TV en l'insérant dans mon iMac ?


----------



## pim (4 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à toi 

Déjà ça commence mal, ce que tu décris n'est pas possible   En fait l'Apple TV ne peut lire à distance sur ton iMac que les fichiers encodés en H264 ou en MP4 - liste complète des formats possibles sur la page d'Apple suivante :

http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/specs.html



> Formats vidéo compatibles
> 
> H.264 et H.264 protégé (iTunes Store) : jusqu'à 5 Mbits/s, profil principal progressif (CAVLC) avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s (résolution maximale : 1 280 x 720 pixels à 24 i/s, 960 x 540 pixels à 30 i/s) aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est du reste, l'Apple TV est vraiment un appareil sympa, surtout si tu ne le paye que 260 &#8364; pour le modèle 160 Go, comme on le voit de temps en temps apparaître sur le Refurb. Et autre méthode, acheté aux USA ou en Angleterre (lors d'un voyage...), là aussi il te coûtera moins cher   (surtout Angleterre, parce que USA si tu te fais pincer à la douane  )


----------



## Nicosun (4 Mai 2009)

Merci au moins c'est clair et rédhibitoire pour moi  

Après Apple s'étonne que son Apple TV n'est pas un gros succès, pas de film sur iTunes et on ne peu même lire sa collection de DVD, dommage tout ça.


----------



## pim (4 Mai 2009)

Disons qu'il faut vraiment tout avoir dans iTunes   Et au bon format SVP  

Comme j'avais aussi des iPods avant, pour moi cela s'est fait en douceur


----------



## Nicosun (5 Mai 2009)

Oui je comprends mais je dois avoir 300 DVD chez moi donc un lecteur est indispensable. Je garde mon LG en bois en attendant de trouver autre chose


----------

